# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Victoria - Hòn đảo cổ tích

## hangnt

_Nguồn: Báo Thanh Niên_

Là một điểm đến đặc biệt không chỉ với người dân Canada, đảo Victoria còn là nơi du lịch thu hút bậc nhất ở Bắc Mỹ. Có dịp đến Vancouver vào dịp hè, chúng tôi không bỏ lỡ cơ hội khám phá hòn đảo danh tiếng này.


Victoria được ví như vùng đất của những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn. Hàng loạt bảo tàng, khu vực trưng bày nghệ thuật, các tòa lâu đài rêu phong, khu quảng trường rộng lớn nằm ngay cạnh bến đậu của du thuyền, khu vực làng chài, những cột điêu khắc cao lừng lững của người da đỏ, những khách sạn với kiểu thiết kế hệt như những lâu đài cổ, khu phố đi bộ với những quán bia tươi, cà phê ngay trên vỉa hè... Khu vực lâu đài với tượng Nữ hoàng Victoria giữa thảm cỏ rộng lớn luôn là nơi tập trung nhiều du khách chụp hình lưu niệm. Ngồi giữa thảm cỏ xanh phía trước lâu đài, ngắm nhìn những những chiếc xe hơi mui trần đời mới song hành bên những cỗ xe ngựa có thiết kế từ thời nữ hoàng Victoria là cảm giác khá lạ lẫm.



Giống như một thành phố trong chuyện cổ tích và có chút pha lẫn không khí của thời hiện đại, Victoria đôi lúc khiến bạn mất cảm giác về thời gian. Khu vực quảng trường trung tâm là nơi khá đặc biệt nằm ngay sát bến đậu của du thuyền và thủy phi cơ. Ở đây tập trung khá nhiều người bản địa bán đồ lưu niệm, bạn có thể tìm thấy đủ loại từ tranh điêu khắc, vẽ tay, hoặc xem biểu diễn nhạc cụ dân tộc, tượng người,... Từ khoảng 4 giờ chiều, hầu hết người bản địa và du khách nước ngoài đều tập trung về đây, không có sự phân biệt màu da hay ngôn ngữ, tất cả có thể cùng lắc lư theo những điệu nhạc của người da đỏ, chia sẻ những món quà lưu niệm mới mua hoặc đơn giản là gửi nhau một lời chào…


Các con đường và giao thông ở Victoria cũng rất đặc biệt, nhất là ở khu trung tâm, gần như không có ranh giới vỉa hè và đường, có đủ khách bộ hành, xe điện, xe hơi, xe đạp, xe ngựa, xe buýt 2 tầng... Victoria cũng giống như một đảo hoa, vì hoa được sử dụng trang trí ở khắp mọi nơi. Khi hoàng hôn sắp buông, tuyệt nhất vẫn là đi xe đạp hoặc lên cỗ xe ngựa một vòng thành phố và sau đó khám phá ẩm thực ở đây, rồi lang thang vào các gallery triển lãm nghệ thuật tranh và điêu khắc Canada.



Lâu đài Craigdarroch mở cửa từ 10 - 16 giờ hằng ngày. Đây cũng là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong chương trình tham quan Victoria. Tòa lâu đài đẹp như trong chuyện cổ tích này xây dựng từ năm 1887, có 4 tầng và 39 phòng, tọa lạc ở trên một ngọn đồi có view nhìn toàn cảnh Victoria và núi Olympic (gồm 87 bậc thang lên trên đỉnh), được bảo tồn gần như nguyên vẹn với phiên bản đầu tiên. Gần như toàn bộ bên trong tòa lâu đài làm bằng gỗ, chế tác cực kỳ tinh xảo cùng đồ nội thất của thời Victoria. Tòa lâu đài này cùng toàn bộ khu vườn bao quanh mang lại cảm giác như đang ở những năm 1890 - 1900 thế kỷ trước. Hiện nay, người ta có thể thuê riêng cả lâu đài Craigdarroch để tổ chức sự kiện cho khoảng 200 người.


Còn nhiều điểm tham quan lãng mạn tại hòn đảo xinh xắn này nữa, nếu muốn khám phá hết, bạn sẽ phải lên lịch ở lại ít nhất là 1 tuần. Với người dân ở Vancouver, đây là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong mỗi kỳ nghỉ hằng năm.

----------


## showluo

Đúng là địa điểm du lịch tuyệt vời.
Đẹp thật, lại còn được trang trí bằng hoa, khu phố đi bộ
quá tuyệt đề nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn ^^

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Hàng loạt bảo tàng, khu vực trưng bày nghệ thuật, các tòa lâu đài rêu phong...
Nghe đến đây thôi là đã muốn đến khám phá quá
PHải cố gắng tích lũy trong thời gian dài mới may ra đc đi 1 chuyến đền Châu Âu

----------

